#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  lao laws about sexual activities with locals and foreigners...

## icecoffee and ciggy

hey ive been reading this lao forum for like a 10 min and i notice the topic title subject....

this includes penalties for laotians as well? why the gov intervene...?

last time i went to lao, i went to normal massage place, but the lady offered me XXX... luckily i didnt get into deeper shite.

ive been searching for special massage places in laos, but couldnt find any unlike in thailand... (no im not sex tourist!, i just need some time to relax and enjoy the local experience :Very Happy: ) 


ive MAYBE seen those karaoke types, prolly run by chinese triad or sumthing... or are they just an chinese restaurant? lol 

 :sexy: so not much  :sexy: boom boom happenin in laos? ...... ahh iz gonna be boring az.... :Sorry1:

----------


## icecoffee and ciggy

also one question, u could use AIS 12 cal in LAO with thai rate?

----------


## dirtydog

^If you are on the river banks you can use your ais.

----------


## icecoffee and ciggy

wow kool... thanks doggie and thanks THAKSIN!!! lol

----------


## benbaaa

How did you manage to pick up quite so many reds in so few posts? And yes, dd is right about Thai mobile coverage, but it's hit and miss unless you have direct line of sight into Thailand. I couldn't get a signal on the ground floor of my guest house, but could on the third floor.

----------


## Satonic

^ Have you seen his other posts/threads?

----------


## benbaaa

No. Should I bother?

----------

